# LN2 Pot auch mit Trockeneis nutzbar



## powerbike2 (13. Oktober 2014)

Hi. 
Ich habe vor in nächster Zeit auf eine extreme Kühlmethode zu wechseln und wollte fragen ob ich diesen Pot auch mit Trockeneis benutzen kann. Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Stickstoff Kühlung » EK Water Blocks EK-SF3D Inflection Point EVO Flüssigstickstoff Kühler

LG powerbike2


----------



## True Monkey (13. Oktober 2014)

^^Nun ja 


Gibt bessere 
++ Fusion rev 3.1 - der8auer - Extreme Cooling Components - Quality made in Germany!


----------



## powerbike2 (13. Oktober 2014)

Hab schon bei ihm angefragt. Per pn. Aber danke für den Link.


----------

